# south jersey sub needed!!



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

looking for a few subs to plow, also looking for ppl to run sidewalk crews, plow truck with operator 480 an hr. contact me at 856 340 3266, or email [email protected]


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Employment*

Hello, I have 2 Ford F350's w/ 8' and 8.6' Western Plows. Trucks are reliable and so am I and my other driver. I live in Union County and willing to travel. Let me know the specifics and we can talk. Thank you in advance.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Email went your way


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Guzzo856;1295599 said:


> looking for a few subs to plow, also looking for ppl to run sidewalk crews, plow truck with operator *480 an hr.* contact me at 856 340 3266, or email [email protected]


$480 an hour....Im packing my S%&T right now and Moving to NJ......:laughing:....:waving:


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry i mean $80 an hr, haha


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

I might be interested. I'm over in EHT. I also plow for my neighbor,who is one of the bigger landscape businesses. What area's(counties/towns) do you currently service. Sorry for all the questions, just seeing how far you go Atl and Cape May Counties?

Thanks,
John


----------

